# Bored to death.



## Sousei-san (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay. It's summer vacation, and I'm 700 miles away from all of my friends. Sounds boring? No, duh.

I'm sitting bored listening to some music after a fight with my brother. So, I thought I might as well pay a visit to the forums. The headers still there. I decide to post in the artwork section. But I'm so blank on what to draw that I've gone back to making RPCs, again. Someone give me an idea.

(Typing up a storm, aren't I?)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2008)

Um, Jigglypuff angrily puffed up?


----------



## Sousei-san (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry, I've never drawn Jigglypuff puffed up, but I tried. 

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee75/Ana_Renaado/other/?action=view&current=puff.png


----------



## Lili (Jul 1, 2008)

How about a Spheel with a big cheesy smile?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

Or a Linoone playing a DS while screaming "Objection!" very loudly please?


----------

